# Good news for vapers in AU



## fbb1964 (22/10/20)

Let's just say I'm not holding my breath just yet. Nobody has a nicotine prescription anyway. Just about impossible to get one. 

PROPOSED BAN ON NICOTINE IMPORTS DEFERRED
Greg Hunt MP's plan to prevent vapers from importing their own nicotine liquid has been deferred, again. It was previously planned for 1 July 2020, then 1 June 2021 and is now delayed again while Therapeutic Goods Administration - TGA considers the latest amendments to the Poisons Act.
This means that vapers can continue to import nicotine liquid for personal use in 2021 under the Personal Importation Scheme as long as they have a nicotine prescription.
There is no indication that the ban will not proceed at some time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/10/20)

I thought it was the first of January 2021 too. This seems more correct. 

HUGE NEWS! THE JANUARY 1ST NICOTINE IMPORT BAN HAS BEEN DEFEATED!!...for now.

What does this mean for the Aussie vaping community? It means you can continue to purchase nicotine vaping liquids and stay away from cigarettes!

Your voices are being heard and this is what has driven this change. But we must not stop.

The TGA and Greg Hunt are on the back foot and it's all thanks to your efforts!

Now is the time to make a submission to the Senate Inquiry (aka the Vaping Inquiry): https://tellyourstory.legalisevaping.com.au/

Thank you everyone, for everything you have done to join our fight! This is a GREAT DAY - But the battle to legalise nicotine in Australia is just beginning!

Reactions: Like 10 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

It makes my skin crawl when reading all of the BS about vaping pushed by various politicians, media and some "scientists".
Keep fighting the good fight.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## fbb1964 (25/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> It makes my skin crawl when reading all of the BS about vaping pushed by various politicians, media and some "scientists".
> Keep fighting the good fight.



I had a look at the anti vaping media today in SA just to compare what they're saying as compared to AU. This is what I found. Unbelievable the complete and utter BS these people can come up with. Just like in AU. No facts no actual studies and numbers quoted just pie in the sky BS. Fuelling fear and hysteria. How can these so called "journalists" live with themselves lying and deceiving like this. And this is what the general public sees and believe.

We all have a tough fight coming up no doubt. All I can say is we all need to call them out with the truth. That's all we have and it's on our side.. Get the pro vaping politicians on your side to fight the fight with you. Politicians don't listen to the public but they don't like fighting with other politicians in their own party. It becomes a political issue then. It's just my opinion and 2 cents worth if I may. 

Why am I so passionate about this vaping advocacy topic? Because it's not just about us that discovered vaping and the added health benefits as compared to smoking. Hopefully many millions more can be saved from not having smoking related health risks in future!

Link below for what I found..
https://www.news24.com/Tags/Topics/vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (25/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> I had a look at the anti vaping media today in SA just to compare what they're saying as compared to AU. This is what I found. Unbelievable the complete and utter BS these people can come up with. Just like in AU. No facts no actual studies and numbers quoted just pie in the sky BS. Fuelling fear and hysteria. How can these so called "journalists" live with themselves lying and deceiving like this. And this is what the general public sees and believe.
> 
> We all have a tough fight coming up no doubt. All I can say is we all need to call them out with the truth. That's all we have and it's on our side.. Get the pro vaping politicians on your side to fight the fight with you. Politicians don't listen to the public but they don't like fighting with other politicians in their own party. It becomes a political issue then. It's just my opinion and 2 cents worth if I may.
> 
> ...



BS sells. Truth doesn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (25/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> I had a look at the anti vaping media today in SA just to compare what they're saying as compared to AU. This is what I found. Unbelievable the complete and utter BS these people can come up with. Just like in AU. No facts no actual studies and numbers quoted just pie in the sky BS. Fuelling fear and hysteria. How can these so called "journalists" live with themselves lying and deceiving like this. And this is what the general public sees and believe.
> 
> We all have a tough fight coming up no doubt. All I can say is we all need to call them out with the truth. That's all we have and it's on our side.. Get the pro vaping politicians on your side to fight the fight with you. Politicians don't listen to the public but they don't like fighting with other politicians in their own party. It becomes a political issue then. It's just my opinion and 2 cents worth if I may.
> 
> ...


News24, a collection of FaceBook posts you have to pay for to read.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

